# [EVDL] ac box



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > I'm about ready to re-configure my ac wiring and relay for my new 10kw
> > charger and I need to find a box, probably suitable plastic, to house
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Check your local Radio Shack for "project boxes". They may have something
of a suitable size.

- Peter Flipsen Jr




> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I'm about ready to re-configure my ac wiring and relay for my new 10kw
> > charger and I need to find a box, probably suitable plastic, to house
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Gary Krysztopik wrote:
> > http://zwheelz.com/1957-VW-Bug.html
> 
> LOTSA of good ideas there! Even the rejected ideas seem good. You've
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks. No show for me at PlugIn2012 - it's just for the big boys. I 
wanted to bring a new trike there but they were not offering any local 
discount rates or even non-profit space for our EAA chapter. I'm still 
excited that it's coming here and I'm sure all the speakers and programs 
will be well worth attending. Maybe I could even find an EV company 
that's hiring! Found a bunch of crowdfunding sites so I'll be trying 
that angle next.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX

On 6/19/2012 11:18 AM, Willie McKemie wrote:
>


> Gary Krysztopik wrote:
> >> http://zwheelz.com/1957-VW-Bug.html
> > LOTSA of good ideas there! Even the rejected ideas seem good. You've
> > been busy! Should I consider coming to the July plugin San Antonio
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 Jun 2012 at 9:57, Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > Will someone suggest a source for such boxes?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I used the same company for my battery box, they did a great job and
are quite affordable.





> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 19 Jun 2012 at 9:57, Willie McKemie wrote:
> >
> >> Will someone suggest a source for such boxes?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a friend who works in a metal shop.
Give him a drawing and measurements and he will make
the box or bracket you want. Alu or stainless steel is
what I have done with him. Let me know and I will get 
you his contact info.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, June 19, 2012 1:18 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ac box



> On 19 Jun 2012 at 9:57, Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > Will someone suggest a source for such boxes?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > On 6/19/2012 9:57 AM, Willie McKemie wrote:
> > > I'll look for 10ga wire for the 50 amp path but may have to settle
> > > for 12ga.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > This:
> > http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Willie,

As Roger said, 1V drop at 50A is 50W, which will cause quite a bit of heating.

I use this 8AWG wire for various projects in my lab; it's very
flexible and easy to work with:

http://www.powerwerx.com/wire-cable/power-wire-automotive.html

-Morgan LaMoore



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> > They don't say anything about wire heating; I wonder if that is an
> > issue.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You have to de-rated any conductor to 80% of the ampere rating of the 
conductor of the actual ampere load.

For example: A single stranded copper No. 12 AWG wire on a 20 amp circuit 
breaker is rated for 16 amps with acceptable voltage drop.

A single stranded copper No. 10 AWG wire on a 30 amp circuit breaker shall 
have no more than 24 ampere load on it.

A single stranded copper No. 8 AWG wire on a 40 amp circuit breaker shall 
have no more than 32 ampere load on it.

And a single stranded copper No. 6 AWG wire on a 50 amp circuit breaker 
shall have no more than 42 ampere load on it which is to protect a thermo 
circuit breaker from overheating.

A single stranded copper No. 6 AWG wire rated at 90 C. has a 55 ampere 
rating on a 60 ampere circuit breaker will be require for a 50 amp in and 
out as you stated.

Now if you bundle these single stranded copper wires in three or more wires 
in a cable, you have to de-rated the rated current carrying another 20%.

Example: the No 6 stranded copper wires that are rated at 55 amps on a 60 
amp circuit or 55 x .80 = 44 amps for a conductor length of 50 feet. If 
your length is about 25 feet of conductor, than your maximum ampere is about 
49.5 amps or as close to 50 amps as you want with a voltage drop range 
between 1 and 3 percent.

Your breaker size shall be 1.25% over the actual current rating of the 
conductor and the conductor shall also be 1.25% over the rating of the 
conductor.

There should be at least 2 inches of space around the size of a 2-pole AC 
contactor that will have a actual 50 amp load should be rated for 60 amperes 
which will be a definite purpose AC contactor. The size of these contactors 
are about 2.5 inches wide by 3.5 inches high by 3.75 inches deep.

The enclose for this type of contactor should have at least 1.5 inches on 
each sides of the contactors, making the enclosure size 5.5 inches wide by 
7.5 inches high. You could get by with a 6 inch wide by 8 inch high by 4 
inches inside depth.

Roland





----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Willie McKemie" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, June 19, 2012 8:57 AM
Subject: [EVDL] ac box


> I'm about ready to re-configure my ac wiring and relay for my new 10kw
> charger and I need to find a box, probably suitable plastic, to house
> the relay, power supply for the relay, and related stuff. Up to 50 amp
> 240vac going in and up to 50 amp ac going out. Also, low power up
> 240/120vac relay signal going in and out. Something like 8"x6"x4", I
> think. Maybe bigger. Will someone suggest a source for such boxes?
>
> I'll look for 10ga wire for the 50 amp path but may have to settle for
> 12ga.
>
> -- 
> Willie, ONWARD! Through the fog!
> http://counter.li.org Linux registered user #228836 since 1995
> Debian3.1/GNU/Linux system uptime 91 days 4 hours 52 minutes
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 Jun 2012 at 23:50, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > You have to de-rated any conductor to 80% of the ampere rating of the
> > conductor of the actual ampere load.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Indeed.
Look at (certified - not cheap crap) extension cords.
NEMA 5-15 cords typically have 14 ga but long cords can
be had with 12 ga to reduce voltage drop (which may easily be
as bad as losing 15V in a 100 ft cord)
The 10 gauge is typically used for 30A "generator" cords
but also to connect 30A clothes driers.
6 gauge is used for stoves drawing 50A.
I once had a 3-wire 6 gauge extension cord to bring 240V 50A
to my driveway. I used it once and gave it away with my truck
when I sold it, because it would typically only be used for
EV (or RV) connection.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Tuesday, June 19, 2012 11:13 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ac box



> On 19 Jun 2012 at 23:50, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > You have to de-rated any conductor to 80% of the ampere rating of the
> > conductor of the actual ampere load.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Willie McKemie-2 wrote
> ...
> I think wire gauges larger than 10 will be too difficult to manage for 
> my purposes.
> ...
> 

I can't believe no one has suggested the obvious solution here: use two #12
wires in parallel.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ac-box-tp4655805p4655846.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Jeffrey Jenkins wrote:
> > I can't believe no one has suggested the obvious solution here: use two #12
> > wires in parallel.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > I think wire gauges larger than 10 will be too difficult to manage for
> > my purposes.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Tue, Jun 19, 2012 at 06:49:12PM -0500, Willie McKemie wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart wrote:
> > > I did my first test charge with the 10kw charger this morning. The
> > > charger was painful to get, but I did eventually receive it:
> > > http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/10kw-60a-diy-charger-open-source-59210p59.html
> ...


----------

